# Disassembly of a long clicker



## mick (Feb 19, 2013)

Just curious as I've started making them. How's the best way to disassemble them without damaging the click mechanism? Looking at it I notice if you use a punch that fits the nib holder it's small enough to slip into the mech and damage it. 
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Mack C. (Feb 19, 2013)

mick said:


> Just curious as I've started making them. How's the best way to disassemble them without damaging the click mechanism? Looking at it I notice if you use a punch that fits the nib holder it's small enough to slip into the mech and damage it.
> Thanks,
> Mike


Mike; Use a punch that's somewhat smaller than the nib holder, so that you can hit on the edge of the clicker mechanism. The punch will be on an angle when you tap it. Work your way around the rim of the mechanism.

Once the mechanism comes out, you can remove the nib holder with a larger punch!

Easy, peasy, when you use this method!


----------



## triw51 (Feb 19, 2013)

I used a brass tube that just fit inside the brass tube holding the nib (I think I got it at ace hardware).  Then I wrap the pen body in a soft rubber and chuck it in my lathe and use the screw mechanism to push the click mechanism out.  Sounds harder than it is


----------

